# Betta Fungus & Fin Rot?



## SpinOut (Jan 18, 2012)

I just got two betta fish yesterday, and it appears that they have some health problems. The blue one is Thor, and he seems to have some sort of fungus growing on his fins. It wasn't there yesterday, and I think that it may have developed from poor water conditions at the pet store. The white/almost see-through betta is Gutless, he seems to have fin rot. I think that he may also have some sort of growth around his gills, but I'm not quite sure what it is, or if I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The white stuff you see on Thor - does it hang down in strings and look kind of slimy? It's possible that this is excess slime coat Thor is shedding now that he is in clean water. Its pretty rare for bettas to get fungus on their fins so my guess is excess slime coat. 

The good news with Gutless is I don't see the thick blackened edges you normally see with fin rot. It looks like ammonia may have burned his fins but it's not rotting off. Clean, warm water will heal him up.


----------



## SpinOut (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for the help! I'll be sure to follow your instructions!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If there are any changes at all in their behavior or their fins look worse, don't hesitate to post back for help. Good luck!


----------



## SpinOut (Jan 18, 2012)

Gutless is doing great and has perked up, having no problems swimming around his enclosure, but Thor seems to have gotten worse.




























It seems like some sort of Ick, but that doesn't explain that dark patch near his anal fin & caudal fin.


----------



## SpinOut (Jan 18, 2012)

Just got home from school, and saw Thor dead.

The symptoms I saw him with this morning were:
-White fluff
-Not moving much
-Not eating (even now, the food from this morning is still there)









After looking at this picture more, I noticed that warning sign.

These following pictures are from a few minutes ago, and anyone is free to use them:















































The rest of my family is completely unaffected by this, but I've convinced them to leave the fish and bowl ALONE. So, what should I do with this?


----------



## SpinOut (Jan 18, 2012)

Nevermind. My parents are fed up with the bettas and I right now. I have to bury the body. I'm sorry.


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

*bump* You guys need to look at this. >:T


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, SpinOut. And I really appreciate you taking the effort to try and preserve the body for us. The pics you took will be very helpful in documenting this disease. Poor Thor, he looked so very healthy when you posted.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

THAT'S WHAT HAPPENED TO DONOFIN!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed per Betta Fish Rule #12.


----------

